# Estimating Software



## customhome (Jan 19, 2004)

I work for a Custom Home Builder/Remodeler and I'm in need of help, here is the situation:

-Currently we use a custom built program that is built for a Mac.
-We have switched all of our computers to Windows systems except for the one that has that program.
-The Mac program is versatile, detailed, and easliy manipulated for constantly changing costs and situations.
- We have another program, Timberline Estimating (including a great digitizer), that was purchased to be our next program for bidding. 
- I started at this company after the purchase, and now am wondering if Timberline is going to be versatile enough for us. 
- The database seems difficult to update and the whole program not as versatile as our Mac program.

I'm just looking for anyone who uses Timberline and could give me some input, or anyone who uses another program that they would reccomend.

Thank you!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Can you tell us what language this custom built program is based? If it's a simple spreadsheet program this can be converted to a windows format. I've heard of programs that allow you to run windows software on mac, but not sure if there is sch a thing that works in the opposite, Check www.download.com

Mac and Win will network together. Perhaps keep one Mac around for the bidding.

I use a custom spreadhsheet for each phase of the job. We don't build houses (yet) but we do many types of exterior construction (roofing siding etc) I bid each phase like a seperate job, it works great and since it is for excell it will work on any computer that can run excell, and some that dont.

The reason I use this custom software is because I've never found an estimating program quite as versatile as I need. It's always very basic or very expensive. A few days of work and minor tweaks here and there and I have all that I could ask for. 

I posted this preadsheet at christmas time. Search for the topic "a gift for my friends"


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Grumpy, that topic would be 'a _present_ for my friends'


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Woops!


----------



## customhome (Jan 19, 2004)

*More Questions*

Do any of you use Quick Books for book keeping, estimating, or timesheets? Someone reccomended it to me so I am looking into it.

Thanks.


----------



## customhome (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know what Language that our current program was built in. I appreciate the reply, and am going to check out your software if I can find it. Thank you Grumpy.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

QuickBooks is a great program that a lot of Contractors use. 
If your interested they will send you a free 30 day trial disk. Just click on "trial" on the left bar of their homepage: http://quickbooks.intuit.com/


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Book keeping, but not estimating. The estimate function isn't up to my standards and as I mentioned we use a custom spreadhseet solution.

Nathan, it's not a 30 day trial anymore. It's 15 uses.  I just leave mine open and don't shut off the computer... But I bought one today from ebay. I got a nice deal and it's brand new. Sent out my first invoice for Company Name.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> I just leave mine open and don't shut off the computer...


man, your cheap


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> Sent out my first invoice for .


I didn't think you were going to start anything until the end of the year?

Are you using subs?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I was going to start anything but my condo association approached me about some repairs and I had two choices... 1) Make it my first job and collect a days worth of drinking money or 2) submit a proposal through my bosses company of a cost that's too high, have it rejected and then have some scrub come in and do sub standard work. Until I get everything legal and legit I think my condo association will be my only customer. It was a very small 1 or 2 hour repair for $150.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

customhome said:


> I work for a Custom Home Builder/Remodeler and I'm in need of help, here is the situation:
> 
> -Currently we use a custom built program that is built for a Mac.
> -We have switched all of our computers to Windows systems except for the one that has that program.
> ...


I use Timberline Estimating. I work for an electrical contractor. I find the program very powerful and versitile, but it does have many quirks and problems when it comes to intergration with job cost, inventory, and purchasing.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

*skeiser*

custom Home......how many homes per year do you build? Timberline should work but you will need training probably which could cost a bit...what are you willing to put into this process? If you have no budget...do quickbooks and learn on your own. If you own Timberline, why not use what you have a hire a local trainer who knows the program? They are out there, all over. If you only build a few homes per year, it could be overkill to use Timberline or anything more than Qbooks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*Quickbooks*



customhome said:


> Do any of you use Quick Books for book keeping, estimating, or timesheets? Someone reccomended it to me so I am looking into it.
> 
> Thanks.


Quickbooks Pro is an excellent product and when combined and synced with Quickbooks Customer Manager it is a marvelous tool. QB Manager is newly released and it took only 3 minutes of looking at the trial CD that was sent to see the benefit of using the program..the best thing is the price..$92.00. You can see everything about your client, subs, invoices, estimates on one very easily manipulated screen. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Really? I thought customer manager was redundant and un-necessary. Another thing I did not like about CM was that it gives too much info. Some info I wouldn't want available to ALL employees, and found no way of locking it from being seen.


----------

